# road trip to vegas suggestions



## widowkeeper (Apr 11, 2016)

may 1st we head out. we plan on going OR/ID/NEV/can also dip into UT if needed befor we hit vegas. the return trip we may stop in AZ on our way to Jtree ,then its a strait shot over to 101 and the coast all the way to Eugene OR befor hitting I5 for the home stretch.
we have made a similar trip every year for the last several years, we have hit every notable park in cali, but i have yet to see any tarantulas around the coastal region would love suggestions if anyone knows of a spot.
 we have yet to spend much time exploring any of the other states. what i would like are suggestions for must see places that preferably have tarantulas and or scorps ,distance or what route im taking do not really matter as i have a couple extra days planned in for that alone, i am willing to devote a full day of driving for even an hr at a good place


----------



## EulersK (Apr 13, 2016)

Look into a place called Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area. If you go during the twilight/morning hours, then I'd challenge you to not find a tarantula or scorpion. Couldn't suggest a good specific spot, but I've been up there plenty of times and have just come across plenty of large arthropods.


----------



## widowkeeper (Apr 15, 2016)

thank you i will have to check it out


----------



## Shrike (Apr 20, 2016)

I love Red Rock Canyon. There are a lot of centipedes to be found as well, as well as various reptiles and amphibians. The last time I was there I found a gorgeous gopher snake just a few feet from the road.


----------



## Wyghtspydr (Apr 22, 2016)

We have a several awesome areas around here! I see Red Rock Canyon listed already, so I won't both mentioning it again. On your way down, you could also check out Pahranagat. I suggest getting a parks' pass while you're there. It's a unique Wildlife Refuge that is unlike anything else you will see in our area. There typically aren't very many tourists, so you will have plenty of privacy to explore, and the place is crawling with wildlife. Valley of Fire is equally breathtaking, and while it does attract more visitors, it won't be anywhere near as crowded as Red Rock. You can drive through Valley of Fire into the Lake Mead area, which is massive, beautiful and expansive enough that you can explore and hunt without being disturbed. Boulder City is just outside Lake Mead, and is a great place to grab a bite to eat. There's plenty of open desert to hike through surrounding it. You can pop over the Hoover Dam and into Arizona from there if that's your thing. While you're in Vegas though, it may even be worthwhile to check out the Wetlands Park.


----------



## widowkeeper (Apr 24, 2016)

thank you adding it to the list


----------



## The Snark (Apr 24, 2016)

This won't help much but...  I once picked up a horse outside Bullhead city and rode up through Primm, on up to Death Valley junction, through the valley and on over to Lone Pine. Going by horse it was an amazing 3+ weeks, ~400 miles, that gave me a glimpse of much of the wildlife and their lives. A lot of riding at night with the horses doing detection of wildlife my human senses weren't honed enough to pick up. 
Almost as desolate as the moon for humans, but a fragile amazing ecosystem with adaptation to the environment seen every inch of the trip.


----------



## widowkeeper (Apr 25, 2016)

i wish that would be amazing adventure, we are talking about a possible trip over to the grand canyon keep saying that we are going to but never have


----------



## The Snark (Apr 25, 2016)

widowkeeper said:


> i wish that would be amazing adventure, we are talking about a possible trip over to the grand canyon keep saying that we are going to but never have


I'll pass on the Grunge Canyon. Wall to wall tourista dipsticks, restrictions and people telling you where you can go and what you can do. I do the desert to be alone. I rate the quality of my days in the boonies by how few people I meet. Banner day: 0


----------



## Lorenzo Kowalsky (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey,
Did you come back from Vegas @widowkeepr?
If yes, please share your experience with us, such as places you have visited and other things.
I am asking you this for me and my friend are planning the road trip to Vegas next month.


----------

